

You won't find consciousness in the brain  - ca98am79
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20527427.100-you-wont-find-consciousness-in-the-brain.html

======
oPerrin
Let me save you the trouble. This guy is a crackpot who doesn't have a clue
what he's talking about. Though if you've ever been persuaded by an article
extolling the virtues of homeopathy, you might be of the right mindset to
enjoy this article.

~~~
yannis
_This guy is a crackpot who doesn't have a clue what he's talking about._

Serious? I don't know the person - and the article was so and so - but the
credentials of the author are stated as:

 _'Ray Tallis trained as a doctor, ultimately becoming professor of geriatric
medicine at the University of Manchester, UK, where he oversaw a major
neuroscience project. He is a Fellow of the Academy of Medical Sciences and a
writer on areas ranging from consciousness to medical ethics'_

This doesn't strike me as a crackpot!

